
An alternative to ads that lets you find products/services based on your needs - mr-b
https://www.google.com/
======
djfm
Wow, and it even works for general information that you do not even need to
pay for! Incredible! Now how could we monetize this thing...

------
Zekio
Search engines queries, the most personalized advertisements on earth, without
having to know the exact make up of your DNA

